
Spain about to bring in basic income scheme, could 'stay forever' - finphil
https://www.businessinsider.com/spain-to-approve-basic-income-scheme-response-coroanvirus-outbreak-2020-5
======
0xfaded
This will create thousands of administrative jobs, which supports one of the
goals of the EU: full employment through pointless paperwork!

This is not UBI, it's means tested and adjusted.

------
IXxXI
Increasingly taxing work to subsidize non work has limits.

